# French profile Japanese gyuto



## Slk707 (Jan 25, 2018)

Hello everyone I am a big fan of the French style sabatier profile on a Japanese gyuto knife I am looking for knife suggestions that fits this description I am also looking for opinions on skd and sld steels


----------



## Godslayer (Jan 25, 2018)

I'd contact Marko and ask for a blade based off the KS in one of those or whatever he has that is closest, probably cost you about the same as a masamoto ks but you'll get better fit and finish and a beautiful custom handle, saying this, a ton of japanese gyutos are based off the ks which is based off the french sabatier, so your choices should be plentiful


----------



## JaVa (Jan 25, 2018)

Check out the Yoshikane SKD hammer finished wa gyuto and you've got all the bases covered.


----------



## bkultra (Jan 25, 2018)

With the recent return of the KS some are bound to end up on the B/S/T soon.

Here's one example: (old stock and stainless in this case)

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/35732-WTS-two-Gyutos


----------



## Slk707 (Jan 25, 2018)

Have you or anyone you know used one of the yoshikane's or are there any good reviews of the knife anywhere


----------



## Nemo (Jan 25, 2018)

Slk707 said:


> Have you or anyone you know used one of the yoshikane's or are there any good reviews of the knife anywhere


I have a Yoshi SKD Tsuchime 240mm Gyuto. It's a workhorse style knife with very good food release. It's a wide bevel. The profile is quite flat. It's about 50mm tall at the heel. The hammered finish is very uniform and I find it very attractive. The spine and choil are nicely rounded. The handle is a basic ho wood D handle which gives the knife a slightly blade heavy feel (in a good way though). The steel is easy to sharpen and edge retention is pretty good. The core steel can develop a mild patina (depending on what you are cutting I guess) while the cladding is stainless.

I like it a lot as a workhorse style knife.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 25, 2018)

bkultra said:


> With the recent return of the KS some are bound to end up on the B/S/T soon.
> 
> Here's one example: (old stock and stainless in this case)
> 
> http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/35732-WTS-two-Gyutos



I have a KS WTS/WTT thread in BST Ill be bumping soon. I have 3 Masamoto KSs plus a Marko KS happening. Cant keep em all.


----------



## Godslayer (Jan 25, 2018)

labor of love said:


> I have a KS WTS/WTT thread in BST Ill be bumping soon. I have 3 Masamoto KSs plus a Marko KS happening. Cant keep em all.



Hows the marko compare, been thinking about getting one in a ks profile and westren handle


----------



## labor of love (Jan 25, 2018)

Godslayer said:


> Hows the marko compare, been thinking about getting one in a ks profile and westren handle



Not in my possession yet. Im sure Ill gab all about it once it arrives.


----------



## Godslayer (Jan 25, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Not in my possession yet. Im sure Ill gab all about it once it arrives.



Exciting


----------



## Slk707 (Jan 25, 2018)

Nemo said:


> I have a Yoshi SKD Tsuchime 240mm Gyuto. It's a workhorse style knife with very good food release. It's a wide bevel. The profile is quite flat. It's about 50mm tall at the heel. The hammered finish is very uniform and I find it very attractive. The spine and choil are nicely rounded. The handle is a basic ho wood D handle which gives the knife a slightly blade heavy feel (in a good way though). The steel is easy to sharpen and edge retention is pretty good. The core steel can develop a mild patina (depending on what you are cutting I guess) while the cladding is stainless.
> 
> I like it a lot as a workhorse style knife.



Thank you nemo that's exactly what I am looking for and I will be ordering one later today I am looking to start building my collection of Japanese knives so I will be buying many different knives thank you for the recommendation and if there are any knives someone just getting into Japanese knives should check out or any knives that are a must have let me know I would like to pick one up and give it a try


----------



## Nemo (Jan 25, 2018)

Slk707 said:


> Thank you nemo that's exactly what I am looking for and I will be ordering one later today I am looking to start building my collection of Japanese knives so I will be buying many different knives thank you for the recommendation and if there are any knives someone just getting into Japanese knives should check out or any knives that are a must have let me know I would like to pick one up and give it a try


A pleasure.

Note that the Yoshikane is not a thin knife and it does wedge in hard tall veggies a little more than a thin knife does.

There are lots of knives that you should check out. The oreder that you try them will depend on lots of things, including where you live, the type of profile, grind and steel that you are after, the uses to which you will put the knife, whether you are right handed...... That's why its best to fill in the questionnaire.


----------

